
Donating to Slackware - based2
https://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/slackware-14/donating-to-slackware-4175634729/page11.html#post5883695
======
based2
src: [https://linuxfr.org/users/ellendhel/journaux/slackware-
est-f...](https://linuxfr.org/users/ellendhel/journaux/slackware-est-
financierement-mal-en-point)

